# License Numbers



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 18, 2008)

1. Do any of you new PEs have your number yet? Kentucky is currently adding us newbies to the list, but I'm not sure how long it will take before they get us all in and send out the certificates.

2. To you experienced PEs: Do you try to protect your license number like your SSN, or is it OK to share? For example, do you put your number on your resume, or just say that you passed the exam? Is there any risk if somebody unsavory gets ahold of your number?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 18, 2008)

Since my name and license number are listed on my state's online license database, I see no need to protect the number.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 19, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> 2. To you experienced PEs: Do you try to protect your license number like your SSN, or is it OK to share? For example, do you put your number on your resume, or just say that you passed the exam? Is there any risk if somebody unsavory gets ahold of your number?


How is anyone to know you're really an Engineer if you don't provide the license number? I provide my license number to anyone who has business verifying I am a licensed engineer.


----------



## MEPE2B (Jun 19, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> 1. Do any of you new PEs have your number yet? Kentucky is currently adding us newbies to the list, but I'm not sure how long it will take before they get us all in and send out the certificates.


The way I found out I passed the exam is that my name and license number showed up on the Georgia state board website license verification page on June 11. Then I got an email about 2 hours later telling me I had been licensed.


----------



## NC-mike (Jun 27, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> 1. Do any of you new PEs have your number yet? Kentucky is currently adding us newbies to the list, but I'm not sure how long it will take before they get us all in and send out the certificates.



For North Carolina, I found out on the board's website which already had the number listed when I found my name. A week later I got the letter that referenced my number and said that I'm now allowed to use the title Professional Engineer. The packet of information also including a pocket card to use as evidnece of my licensure. Also included was an order form for my stamp/embosser and an invitation to receive my certificate at a ceremony. If you choose not to do the ceremony, they mail the certificate to you after.


----------



## jproctor6 (Jun 27, 2008)

NC-mike said:


> For North Carolina, I found out on the board's website which already had the number listed when I found my name. A week later I got the letter that referenced my number and said that I'm now allowed to use the title Professional Engineer. The packet of information also including a pocket card to use as evidnece of my licensure. Also included was an order form for my stamp/embosser and an invitation to receive my certificate at a ceremony. If you choose not to do the ceremony, they mail the certificate to you after.



Same here. I actually went ahead and orderred my seal from &amp;quot;http://www.engineerseals.com" as soon as I confirmed my license number with the NC Board. Got it already and have used it once.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 27, 2008)

Colorado has to wait up to 6 weeks after the PE results are released to be given numbers.

It's been 2.5 weeks. 3.5 more to go...


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 27, 2008)

tx- we got an email saying we passed or failed a few hours after the website was updated. the number was in the email. so 4 hours


----------

